# Donnarumma contro la Juve: "Siete delle m***e...". Video.



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Marzo 2017)

I tifosi della Juventus sono soliti urlare un insulto ormai noto a tutti i portieri avversari nel momento in cui calciano un rinvio. Ma questo non accade mai con Donnarumma che, tuttavia, non sembra gradire il trattamento di riguardo ricevuto dalla tifoseria bianconera. 
Anzi, al termine della partita di ieri sera, il giovane milanista dopo aver baciato lo stemma del Milan non le manda a dire. Evidente il labiale: _"Sempre loro... impossibile, sempre loro. Siete delle mer**e... siete delle mer**e"_

L'insulto, quindi, lo ha mandato Donnarumma a tutto il popolo bianconero.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Marzo 2017)




----------



## 666psycho (11 Marzo 2017)

Donnarumma eroico! capitano subito!! i rubentini pensano ancora di poterlo prendere?? ahahahhaha sfigati arroganti!


----------



## dottor Totem (11 Marzo 2017)

Lo ripeto, lo devono fare capitano. Sia per carattere che per livello tecnico è il migliore, soprattutto potrebbe essere una buona mossa per stimolarlo a rinnovargli il contratto.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Marzo 2017)

Ho un sogno : il mio centravanti che fa gol allo stadium passando la palla tra le gambe prima a bonucci, poi va sotto la curva dei gobbi ed esibisce una maglia con sopra scritto : 'oooohhh *****, che gol!!!!!'.
Immenso gigio !!!! Subito capitano, da ora.
Ieri quindi i paraculo non hanno intonato il loro motivetto stile oxford. Ma che bravi. 
Peccato che gigio lo tiferanno solo in nazionale e spero dal prossimo mondiale, il loro vecchio buffon è da pensionare o almeno non può panchinare donnarumma !!


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

Ha detto la verità, sono delle M e quindi si conferma il fatto che quello è un cesso di stadio.

Andrebbe raso al suolo da una curva all'altra, solo così si può bonificare la Serie A.


----------



## Black (11 Marzo 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I tifosi della Juventus sono soliti urlare un insulto ormai noto a tutti i portieri avversari nel momento in cui calciano un rinvio. Ma questo non accade mai con Donnarumma che, tuttavia, non sembra gradire il trattamento di riguardo ricevuto dalla tifoseria bianconera.
> Anzi, al termine della partita di ieri sera, il giovane milanista dopo aver baciato lo stemma del Milan non le manda a dire. Evidente il labiale: _"Sempre loro... impossibile, sempre loro. Siete delle mer**e... siete delle mer**e"_
> 
> L'insulto, quindi, lo ha mandato Donnarumma a tutto il popolo bianconero.
> ...



grande Gigio! solo per questo merita almeno 5M di contratto! poi può andare dove vuole ma mai da questi mafiosi


----------



## Lo Gnu (11 Marzo 2017)

EROE.

La cosa più assurda è leggere i commenti degli juventini tipo "non venire a torino", "non ti vogliamo più". Stanno rosicando, poveri idioti, ci credevano per davvero 

Non venire a Torino?  *Ma quando mai, non ha mai pensato di andare a Torino. *


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> EROE.
> 
> La cosa più assurda è leggere i commenti degli juventini tipo "non venire a torino", "non ti vogliamo più". Stanno rosicando, poveri idioti, ci credevano per davvero
> 
> Non venire a Torino?  *Ma quando mai, non ha mai pensato di andare a Torino. *



Poveri idioti veramente, questi pensano che ogni giocatore voglia andare da loro e supplichi in ginocchio la cessione ahahahah
Gigio non ci è mai voluto andare, d'altronde mica si può mischiare il cioccolato con la diarrea.
E anche quest'anno vedremo quanto vanno avanti in Champions, dato che si ritengono fenomeni.


----------



## Butcher (11 Marzo 2017)

Oh capitano, mio capitano!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (11 Marzo 2017)

Sempre più idolo e sempre più capitano! E sti ladruncoli pensano che Gigio voglia andare a Torino! ahahah che ridere. Prima molti dicono che è mediocre e poi che non lo vogliono. Tifosi della juve...
Ma quale giocatore ambizioso e seguito da tutta Europa o persona seria e onesta vorrebbe andare alla Juve, squadra più odiata della storia e priva di storia europea (chissà come mai, un coro diceva: " In Europa non si ruba", no)? Ma perfavore va...
La Juve non può permettersi di tenere giocatori da 90/100 milioni (se non giocatori già in là con l'età e che hanno giocato già in club ben oltre la juve) e ne vorrebbe altri dal valore superiore seguiti dalle squadre migliori d'Europa con un budget triplo. Ridicoli.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Marzo 2017)

Gigio santo subito. 
E capitano da ieri sera.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Marzo 2017)

Poster in camera, sei ufficialmente entrato nel mio cuore.


----------



## sballotello (11 Marzo 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I tifosi della Juventus sono soliti urlare un insulto ormai noto a tutti i portieri avversari nel momento in cui calciano un rinvio. Ma questo non accade mai con Donnarumma che, tuttavia, non sembra gradire il trattamento di riguardo ricevuto dalla tifoseria bianconera.
> Anzi, al termine della partita di ieri sera, il giovane milanista dopo aver baciato lo stemma del Milan non le manda a dire. Evidente il labiale: _"Sempre loro... impossibile, sempre loro. Siete delle mer**e... siete delle mer**e"_
> 
> L'insulto, quindi, lo ha mandato Donnarumma a tutto il popolo bianconero.
> ...


Grandissimo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Marzo 2017)

Siete delle m__erde. 

Torno a fare cinema, torno a Hollywooodzzz


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Marzo 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I tifosi della Juventus sono soliti urlare un insulto ormai noto a tutti i portieri avversari nel momento in cui calciano un rinvio. Ma questo non accade mai con Donnarumma che, tuttavia, non sembra gradire il trattamento di riguardo ricevuto dalla tifoseria bianconera.
> Anzi, al termine della partita di ieri sera, il giovane milanista dopo aver baciato lo stemma del Milan non le manda a dire. Evidente il labiale: _"Sempre loro... impossibile, sempre loro. Siete delle mer**e... siete delle mer**e"_
> 
> L'insulto, quindi, lo ha mandato Donnarumma a tutto il popolo bianconero.
> ...



Idolo


----------



## siioca (11 Marzo 2017)

Grande Gigio,orgoglio rossonero


----------



## 666psycho (11 Marzo 2017)

dategli anche 30 milioni all'anno per favore...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Marzo 2017)

Capitano subito!!!


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Marzo 2017)

Adesso che taglio pensate darà Tuttosport a questa manifestazione di Gigio che ha praticamente posto la pietra tombale sopra alle loro c.azzate circa il suo (presunto) passaggio alla Juve?
Provo ad abbozzare alcuni scenari:
1) Fanno li gnorri con un bel titolo: "Donnarumma, chi?";
2) Aspettano la sua prima papera che, sia fisiologicamente che per la legge dei grandi numeri, prima o poi farà anche lui per titolare: "Visto che chiavica di portiere? Non è da Juve" e automaticamente il giorno dopo: "Juve su Neuer"
3) Con la faccia come il c.ulo diranno che alla fine è la Juve che l'ha scartato, anzichè lui ad averli mandati in c...
4) L'apoteosi: esce fuori un articolo di fondo dove dicono praticamente che: "Donnarumma, è Juve!!!" e spiegano: "Si, all'apparenza sembrerebbe che Gigio abbia baciato per due volte consecutive lo stemma del Milan, sia nella partita di coppa Italia che in Campionato, ha anche dichiarato di voler rimanere milanista a vita, nella partita di campionato ha mandato in c... praticamente tutto lo Stadium, ma si tratta di una fine strategia elaborata d'intesa tra Marotta e Raiola. Quest'ultimo in particolare ha istruito il suo pupillo a recitare un copione per tenere buoni i suoi attuali tifosi, ma alla fine sarà bianconero".


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Adesso che taglio pensate darà Tuttosport a questa manifestazione di Gigio che ha praticamente posto la pietra tombale sopra alle loro c.azzate circa il suo (presunto) passaggio alla Juve?
> Provo ad abbozzare alcuni scenari:
> 1) Fanno li gnorri con un bel titolo: "Donnarumma, chi?";
> 2) Aspettano la sua prima papera che, sia fisiologicamente che per la legge dei grandi numeri, prima o poi farà anche lui per titolare: "Visto che chiavica di portiere? Non è da Juve" e automaticamente il giorno dopo: "Juve su Neuer"
> ...



Sono indeciso tra la 3 e la 4, già oggi a Sportmediaset hanno detto "vedremo se sarà una rabbia definitiva o passeggera, se le porte per la Juve rimarranno chiuse o no". 
In ogni caso, per togliermi il pensiero, auguro il peggio a tutti loro.


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sono indeciso tra la 3 e la 4, già oggi a Sportmediaset hanno detto "vedremo se sarà una rabbia definitiva o passeggera, se le porte per la Juve rimarranno chiuse o no".
> In ogni caso, per togliermi il pensiero, auguro il peggio a tutti loro.


Sì, infatti, anche sulla gazza è stata approntata una clip a tempo di record con tutti i "Baciamaglie" del passato, che poi hanno disatteso il gesto, partendo per altri lidi. Titolo mirato ad hoc "Non sempre l'amore basta". E' ufficialmente partita la campagna per sminuire se non smontare il commovente gesto di Gigio di ieri, ma non ci riusciranno.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Marzo 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti, anche sulla gazza è stata approntata una clip a tempo di record con tutti i "Baciamaglie" del passato, che poi hanno disatteso il gesto, partendo per altri lidi. Titolo mirato ad hoc "Non sempre l'amore basta". E' ufficialmente partita la campagna per sminuire se non smontare il commovente gesto di Gigio di ieri, ma non ci riusciranno.



Sí ho visto, anche il tweet di Tuttosport riportato nell'altra discussione. 
Insomma era la 4...prevedibili, d'altronde di che parlerebbero sennò da qui a Settembre?


----------



## Casnop (12 Marzo 2017)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti, anche sulla gazza è stata approntata una clip a tempo di record con tutti i "Baciamaglie" del passato, che poi hanno disatteso il gesto, partendo per altri lidi. Titolo mirato ad hoc "Non sempre l'amore basta". E' ufficialmente partita la campagna per sminuire se non smontare il commovente gesto di Gigio di ieri, ma non ci riusciranno.


Se la campagna la organizza Tuttosport possiamo stare tranquilli... Davvero, mi sembra che si stia enfatizzando la sindrome di onnipotenza che avvolge tutto in quel di Torino. Francamente riporterei la vicenda a piano terra, una scelta economicamente e professionalmente diversa per Donnarumma potrebbe riguardare il mercato spagnolo o quello inglese, giammai quello piemontese.


----------

